
Author of “Unix in Rust” Abandoned Rust in Favour of Nim and Now to Gambit - hbakhtiyor
http://ckkashyap.blogspot.com/2015/02/nim-is-best-programming-language.html?showComment=1490625659279#c3214259088762213384
======
hbakhtiyor
was wrong link,

here's the right, [http://ckkashyap.blogspot.in/2015/02/nim-is-best-
programming...](http://ckkashyap.blogspot.in/2015/02/nim-is-best-programming-
language.html?showComment=1490625659279#c3214259088762213384)

